# To-Die-For Broccoli Rice Casserole



## corazon (Nov 14, 2005)

*Broccoli Rice Casserole*
2 (10 oz) packages frozen chopped broccoli
2 cups rice, cooked (I use jasmine)
1 (10.75 oz) cream of mushroom soup
1 (10.75 oz) cream of chicken soup
1 1/4 cup water
16-32 oz extra-sharp cheddar cheese, grated (I do this by taste, last time I used 32 oz of cheddar)
1 TBS butter
1 large onion, diced
salt and pepper to taste

1. Cook broccoli and rice according to package directions.  Preheat oven to 350F
2. Melt butter in large saucepan over medium high heat.  Saute onion until soft.
3. Reduce heat to low, add soups, and water.  Gradually stir in cheese until melted.  Be careful that the cheese doesn't burn.
4. Take saucepan off heat and stir in broccoli and rice.  Season with salt and pepper and add more cheese if desired.
5. Bake in preheated oven for 45 minutes or until topping is bubbly and lightly browned.


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 14, 2005)

Yummers...I think I'll copy and paste this one to my folks...Mom often cooks with tinned soups and they both love broccoli  Thanks for sharing Corzon!


----------

